
A collection of post-mortems - yan
https://github.com/danluu/post-mortems/blob/master/README.md
======
NetStrikeForce
Most of the config errors seem related to networking.

Why haven't we been able to simplify networking, reduce the impact of any
errors or even increase security? Why do we still put up with 40-year old
protocols and even concepts?

Anyone working on disrupting networking?

~~~
alblue
A lot of changes in networking have been happening recently; in particular,
software defined networking is (slowly) replacing dedicated routers and
hardware devices.

The downside of this is that it's much easier to change configuration than it
was before, and so the pace of such changes is increasing. Given that most
errors can be traced back to a human error at the start of the chain, he
problem isn't really in the networking stack but the meat at the end of the
buttons.

Realistically you need to address that end of the problem, not the networking
protocols themselves.

~~~
NetStrikeForce
Those were my thoughts at first, but then again why? Why any innovation is
just automating the same cmdlets and concepts we had for decades?

Why can't we just make something that requires less changes, less human
intervention, ... ?

I guess other HNer is right when she/he says the problem is to get everyone
on-board (IPv6 I'm looking at you), but is there anyone at least trying?

